# Ibis Ti Mojo Ltd Aufbau



## GoCycle (29. März 2009)

Moin,

wir durften gestern einen Kunden gaaanz glücklich machen....

Weitere pics findet Ihr in unserer Ibis Owner Gallery

Ride on,

Jörg


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (29. März 2009)

Jo Respekt, das geht in Ordnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (30. März 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike.
Gabel und Laufräder wären aber nicht mein Ding an einem Ti Rahmen.
Hätte eine SID und Hope Laufrädern schöner gefunden.
Welche Hope Bremsen sind das denn? Gibt's die serienmässig in dem Rot?


----------



## EEK!IT'SAYETI! (30. März 2009)

schöne klettergemse und eisdielenmöhre für den lottokönig. die bremsen dürften eine hope mini x2 sein, gibt's natürlich nicht serienmäßig in rot. aber wenn schon, denn schon, gelle? finde ich alles sehr gelungen, gerade die kombo mit den spinergy wheels und der dt swiss forke. mal was anderes (eben typisch jörg), aber nichts für meine müden knochen.

verkaufe demnächst eine sherman breakout plus 1.5  naja, passt nicht wirklich hierhin, ich weiss...


----------



## tomac_75 (30. März 2009)

Was ein schöner Rahmen...  

Insgesamt finde ich das Teil aber zu verbaut... da sind die Geschäcker zum Glück verschieden


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (30. März 2009)

Also ich find die kombo Gabel Laufräder supergeil. Aber wenn wir am kritisieren sind fällt mir die Kurbel, Kette, Pedale, Sattel und Barend. Dier gefallen mir nicht so. Aber wie von tomac_75 schon erwähnt " Geschmäcker sind verschieden"!

Die Mini ist ein altes Model mit roten Deckel und Hebel gepimpt!


----------



## Stefan H (31. März 2009)

Ein absolutes Traumbike!
Der Aufbau ist gelungen. Mir gefällt es sehr gut.
Die Komponenten harmonieren auch farblich sehr gut zusammen.
Klar, mann kann einen `Klassiker` aufbauen, dann würden die Laufräder/Gabel usw.nicht unbedingt passen. 
Aber dieses Konzept geht meiner Meinung gut auf.
Ein `Titan RaceBike` halt.
Daumen hoch!


----------



## xenongolf (31. März 2009)

Ich find es auch ziemlich gelungen. 
Sicherlich hat es gewichtsmäßig noch Spielraum nach unten, aber ich würde auch so damit herum fahren. 

Das Gewicht würde mich mal interessieren?


----------



## Don Trailo (23. April 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Jo Respekt, das geht in Ordnung!



jeb!
ab in diese galerie damit
was ich gerade mir erlaubt habe


----------



## Pimper (31. August 2009)

Ist der Rahmen Größe S ?

Weist du was der nackt gewogen hat ?


----------

